# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Same technology as Form 1?

## JacobysOne

Doesn't anyone know how the technology that the Titan 1 uses differs from that of the Form 1?  I imagine it is slightly different because of the significant price difference.  Am I correct?

----------


## Feign

The Form 1 uses a laser and an actuated mirror to project an image onto the resin, while the Titan 1 uses a modified DLP projector to project the image.

Both styles have their advantages and drawbacks which have been discussed at length on these forums.

----------


## jon@kudo3D

There are a few key differences:

1)      Titan 1 is equipped with an unique patent-pending layer release technology based on a flexible VAT.  This technology minimizes the release force and enables large area printing that Form1 cannot achieve. These minions below was using 192mm x 108mm printing. Titan 1's speed is faster, and the machine is simpler.

minions.jpg

2)      Form 1’s laser spot size is 300 microns which does not provide enough resolution for printing fine jewelry. Titan 1's laser spot size is between 37 to 100 microns.

 Titan 1 can print everything that Form 1 can print, but Form 1 is not able to print objects that are beyond Titan 1's print size range (bigger or smaller objects).

----------


## jon@kudo3D

Just to add on the previous discussion - Form 1 uses conventional scanning laser SLA technology, which uses laser and two actuated mirrors to project images onto the resin as you can see in a laser show. 

Titan 1 uses a DLP projector to project images onto the resin in a two dimensional fashion. Therefore, time required to expose the resin is shorter. There are less moving parts in the printer. The DLP projector is a matured consumer product so it is much more reliable and easier to maintain than a customized scanning laser system that requires sophisticated alignment and calibrations. The DLP projector can be easily moved to adjust the native pixel size from 37-100 micron, while Form 1 has a fixed laser spot size of 300 microns which is not enough for fine jewelry printing.

Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------

